# Meet Mila



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

We just brought Mila home today. 

She will be 6 weeks on July 6th. (yes, she's too young)

She is so sweet and cuddly and is following me around everywhere I go for now. 

I have a few questions. 

She seems to have fleas. I have seem little bugs on her. We are taking her to the vet but I was wondering if anyone knows right off the bat if she is too young for treatment?

Also they fed her Purina One large breed puppy food. That's not one of the brands we were considering buying. Does anyone use it?

Also they were giving her canned food 3 times a day. Is that something that you would suggest?








[/IMG]


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I would get her to the vet in the morning. He should be able to tell you what is safe to use for the fleas.

I don't use Purina One, but if you want to switch her, just make sure you do so gradually, by mixing the new food in. Is the canned food Purina One also? 3 times a day is a good schedule for a young pup. 

She's a cutie pie. I wouldn't take her out besides the vet and around the house until she's had vaccinations and the vet gives you the okay.

Did the breeder say why they were letting her go home so soon?


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

Lakl said:


> I would get her to the vet in the morning. He should be able to tell you what is safe to use for the fleas.
> 
> I don't use Purina One, but if you want to switch her, just make sure you do so gradually, by mixing the new food in. Is the canned food Purina One also? 3 times a day is a good schedule for a young pup.
> 
> She's a cutie pie. I wouldn't take her out besides the vet and around the house until she's had vaccinations and the vet gives you the okay.


yes for the canned food. They just had dry food laying out all day, which I didn't plan on and then fed her canned food 3 times a day.


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

At five weeks old, she is going to have trouble eating hard food. I would suggest continue feeding the soft food.

I second the vet ASAP advice.

She is a cutie pie! Was there a reason why you got her so early?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Is she eating well?


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

The mom wasn't letting them eat anymore. The owner said she thought they were hurting her too much and she was pulling away. 

She seems to be eating fine with the dry food. She is napping now but I gave her some pieces by hand and she didn't seem to have a problem. 

I also can't figure out if she is a blue or not?? Her skin seems to have a blue shade to it but I can't tell if its because her hair is so dark or if she's a blue lol. It doesn't matter to me, but I'm just curious.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i used purina one a few times as back up or if a foster was on it..not the worst..not the best..but i would gradually switch her..i am not a fan on canned food becuase i find it gives loose stools and its so fatty...the only time ive used canned is when ive goten a foster that was underweight and i wanted to fatten them up..but that is prob just me..and youll prob get other responses..i know my vet did have a flea/tick preventive he used on my puppy at 10 or 12 weeks...very happy you got your puppy!!!


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> i used purina one a few times as back up or if a foster was on it..not the worst..not the best..but i would gradually switch her..i am not a fan on canned food becuase i find it gives loose stools and its so fatty...the only time ive used canned is when ive goten a foster that was underweight and i wanted to fatten them up..but that is prob just me..and youll prob get other responses..i know my vet did have a flea/tick preventive he used on my puppy at 10 or 12 weeks...very happy you got your puppy!!!


me too! we love her so much already. She's so sweet, no way could we have said no to her after meeting her. Chloe, my baby is 9 months, and just was sooo happy to meet her as well!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just because mom isn't nursing doesn't mean she isn't or can't teach them anything. 
Too bad they didn't realize that. It helps the puppies to stay together until 8 weeks, too.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm reading a lot of people are using dish soap with the fleas? Is that really safe for them?


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Just because mom isn't nursing doesn't mean she isn't or can't teach them anything.
> Too bad they didn't realize that. It helps the puppies to stay together until 8 weeks, too.


I know, I thought this too but they wanted to get rid of her so I took her. She also didn't have any other puppies around her. I think they already got rid of the other puppy (It was just the 2 of them). Just a ton of cats!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow.
Well with fleas you'll also need to deworm for tape worms.

I'd wait for the vet visit and have them flea treat and deworm, etc. But get her in tomorrow. 
She is cute


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

never heard of that and i wouldnt try it...i would get a flea comb and comb them out at least..that would be the safest way until you get to vet...and just reminder to keep her out of petsmart and stores like that until shes had her shots..so many puppies get sick there


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah it sounded weird to me too about the soap. I did buy her a brush so I'll comb her and get her in. Poor baby she keeps scratching. 

Right now she is just following me around and laying down by me. It's so cute!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

enjoy her being so little!! i swear my boy went from being in my arms to bigger than me over night


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats. Very cute puppy.

I also think the vet as soon as you can and don't put her on the floor while you are there. Too many sick dogs have been on the floor. The vet may recommend a food you can use for a few weeks and then you can slowly introduce the food you decide is best. Lots of info on food here. 

Good luck.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Dawn dish soap can kill the fleas but will also dry out the coat.
The fleas probably came in on the cats. 
Didn't the owners seem concerned about the fleas?
I thought the puppies had seen a vet?

BTW regular shampoo will help remove the fleas, if you lather it up well and leave it on a bit. Be careful she doesn't chill. If you have a/c turn it off for now until she's dry (if you bathe her).


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I find it very sad that all the puppies were already gone at not even six weeks. That the breeder wasn't smart enough to figure out that once mama didn't want to nurse, that they could do something else. I'm just going to say it, these people sound like blooming idiots. There is Internet. They could've learned more. They didn't. So now you have a beautiful puppers full of fleas. I guess I'm glad you took the pup, even if it was far too early -- but at least these idiots don't have it anymore. I hope they won't do it again, but I'll bet they do. Sigh.

As far as the dishsoap. Yes, dishsoap kills many bugs. It is recommended by some to pour dishsoap water around the exterior of the home to fend off ants. I've heard people recommend to fill a bowl of watery dishsoap and put it on the floor at night, and in the morning, if you have fleas in the bowl, you have fleas.  Goes along with the white sock test. There are other homeopathic remedies as well, just start searching. My pups didn't come home with fleas so I don't know. I don't even remember how old they were when I started applying the topicals. Just don't let those rotten things invade the house or you'll be in for full battle. 

Sorry I'm being a Debbie Downer type on this post.  One other thing to be prepared for is the possibility of having to work on the pup's bite. The littermates teach one another how hard of a bite is acceptable. A pup this young may not have learned that sufficiently. Pup may bite hard, not knowing better. 

She is sure a cutie patootie.!! I'm sorry to be mad at the breeder that let her and her littermates go so early. It just makes me sad. Sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at this vaccination schedule....I wouldn't let the vet do any vax'ing until the pup is 8 weeks. But do get a vet check asap Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol And don't take pup to places where other dogs go(unless you know the dogs and that they are healthy-as in family or friends)
Here is a good site for understanding development(many articles on this site that will help as your pup grows): 
Developmental Stages


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Lord I hope those people dont breed anymore pups.......congrats on your new cutie though.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Priority one - find a good vet.

Take her in and follow advice.

She's cute!


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

When we went to pick out our puppy, the litter was 7 weeks old. We asked the breeder if we could take her that day so we didn't have to make the drive twice and were told 8 weeks was the earliest they could leave because of AKC guidelines. Was the breeder you got your pup from licensed and inspected yearly?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Could it be possible to be happy for their new puppy?

Or do we need to go into another "bad breeder" thread.

They have the puppy, it's five weeks old, and has fleas. 

Not obstacles that can't be handled relatively easily.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Because so many poorly bred german shepherds turn out to be biters, or fearful aggressive, my BEST advice is to *start socializing NOW* with other people.

Do not encourage biting of any kind, and especially do not encourage barking when people come in the door.

Coming from someone who had a fearful aggressive german shepherd that took 6 months to correct, socialize now PLEASE and save yourself many tear filled nights of wondering why your poor dog is so scared.

Reputable breeders don't let their dogs go before 8 weeks, ever. This most likely means your dog's breeders were not the reputable kind---health checks and temperament tests.

Once she gets older, get her started on glucosamine for her hips and socialize as much as you can. Don't take her to dog parks or areas with other dogs until she has all her parvo shots!

good luck!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In many states it's illegal to sell a puppy that is under 8 weeks.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> Could it be possible to be happy for their new puppy?
> 
> Or do we need to go into another "bad breeder" thread.
> 
> ...


That is for the moment...give it 8 months and they could have a fearful aggressive GSD with an overbite and hip dysplasia. That is why good breeding is so important. No one is being negative, just trying to get an idea of the breeder so we know what to suggest.

If someone got a pup from Wolfstraum, I would never even suggest socializing/glucosamine/etc.....because I know the reputable breeder would be in contact with them and help with advice.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone was happy for my beautiful German Shepherd puppy.....no one warned me of the possible temperament issues. Took months of training every day and just sitting in public places for hours for Rocky to even be able to stand other people.

I hope this person can learn from my mistakes and anyone else who gets from a back yard breeder.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Everyone was happy for my beautiful German Shepherd puppy.....no one warned me of the possible temperament issues. Took months of training every day and just sitting in public places for hours for Rocky to even be able to stand other people.
> 
> I hope this person can learn from my mistakes and anyone else who gets from a back yard breeder.


Isn't Rocky your first GSD? Didn't you get him a little over a year or so ago?

I've had dogs from everyplace you can get one just about and never had temperament problems or health problems with any but one.

I don't understand how you could become such a wealth of information on the GSD and breeders/breeding in such a short amount of time.

Don't let one bad experience cloud your view.

I'm all for reputable breeders I have two dogs from them at my feet as I write but everybody has to start somewhere. 

How about we don't get on a high horse and cut them some slack.

And for the record there is a lot more I don't know than what I do.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Good grief!! Can we not scare the bejezus out of her with horror stories? The pup is home and probably better off. Just because the breeder isnt ideal doesn't mean the pup will be fearful or aggressive.

OP - just worry about making sure the pup is healthy first. Read through the puppy section of the forum and I'm sure you'll find some great tips. When you have questions, just ask, and people will be more than happy to help. Enjoy your new baby, and oh, don't forget to post pics! ;-)


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

hi everyone.

as I have read through some of this forum I have come to understand what the term "back yard breeder" means. 

My original posting has nothing to do with this. I now have the puppy. We love her and are keeping her. 

Sure...she could be a crazy vicious dog that eats my mail lady but she could also be the best pet I have ever had. 

We have set a plan in motion to socialize her. 

 I made a list of all of the possible place she is allowed to go in the area and we plan on taking her everywhere with us. (when she gets her shots) I have contacted friends with dogs who are willing to set up play dates. 

At this point I'm most worried about her fleas and how to treat them.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Socializing is good be careful what you expose her to. She hasn't completed her puppy shots. She can pick up numerous illness bc her immunity level hasn't completely developed. Look at her as a newborn baby. I would start her a LB puppy food and talk to your vet any questions or concerns you have. Best of luck.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Agreed with Danielle... be very careful where you take that puppy before full vaccination - 3 sets. 

At this age... your puppy has a very weak immune system. Definitely do not bring her anywhere where other dogs have been yet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh boy , 

for the fleas VETiONX Defendex - Fleas, Mange and Scabies Symptom Relief Treatment Shampoo very effective for fleas , mange, safe enough for kittens 

socializing -- this is an under age pup , 5 weeks of age , not physically or mentally ready for onslaught of experiences.
majority of time needed for sleep 

record breaking temperatures , first days of summer. Young pups have difficulty with thermoregulation - can over heat very quickly

socializing is not some marathon event ,


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

carmspack said:


> oh boy ,
> 
> for the fleas VETiONX Defendex - Fleas, Mange and Scabies Symptom Relief Treatment Shampoo very effective for fleas , mange, safe enough for kittens
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

update--

just got back from the vet. Poor Mila is completely infested with fleas. The vet gave her a pill to kill them and sent us home with one for the morning as well. 

She also had a lot of worms. She got some medicine for that as well and will get more at 8 weeks. 

Just gave her a bath to help wash off a lot of the fleas. Poor baby. 

She had a rough night in her kennel last night. She cried a lot but she has had NO ACCIDENTS in the house or her kennel! She's doing really well with that. 

We are keeping her away from other dogs so that she doesn't get sick.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

On second thought, it's probably a good thing the breeder got rid of her early. She might not have lived to be 8 weeks old.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> On second thought, it's probably a good thing the breeder got rid of her early. She might not have lived to be 8 weeks old.


I am glad I took her. She obviously wouldn't have gotten treatment and definitely could have died. We are giving her a good home and she is safe now!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Poor baby! Glad you got her in asap. Keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

She's a cutie! You will get some great info on this board so don't be afraid to ask.

Mike


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

ElviraCross said:


> update--
> 
> just got back from the vet. Poor Mila is completely infested with fleas. The vet gave her a pill to kill them and sent us home with one for the morning as well.
> 
> ...


You might want to ask your vet about treating your home for fleas. Adult fleas that are ready to lay eggs would have leaped off into your carpet and home before you got the medication.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

We did ask, but he said since it was just the one night that we had her he said they probably mostly stayed with her. 

We did give her a bath as soon as we got home and a TON of fleas came off. We also vacuumed the house and washed the blankets she was laying on. She hasn't been in any rooms other than the living room and kitchen. 

He said if we really wanted to we could spray for the fleas but with a baby crawling on the ground neither one of us thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Use boric acid like you would carpet fresh and put flea killing nematoads in your yard (make sure you get the right kind).


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> Use boric acid like you would carpet fresh and put flea killing nematoads in your yard (make sure you get the right kind).


is that safe with the baby?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you guys are the ones who got Mila. You probably saved her life. Sounds like you are on the right track . Thanks for giving her a home and family. Looking forward to hearing and seeing her grow on the forum.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

No she is not a blue.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Glad you guys are the ones who got Mila. You probably saved her life. Sounds like you are on the right track . Thanks for giving her a home and family. Looking forward to hearing and seeing her grow on the forum.



we are so glad too! I did email the breeder and told her she should probably get her other animals treated! 

Mila is crying a lot so I feel bad. I think she misses "home."


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> No she is not a blue.


yeah I figured that out, my husband was the one that thought she was. Thank you!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Anthing w/ the smell of her mom might help except for the fleas. Sometimes something that sounds like heartbeat helps. daisy had a stuffed bear that made a sound but that was 12 years ago. The crying is hard.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

ElviraCross said:


> we are so glad too! I did email the breeder and told her *she should probably get her other animals treated*!


I think I would've had a few more choice words for her. You're nicer than I would've been.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

chelle said:


> I think I would've had a few more choice words for her. You're nicer than I would've been.


I know... it was hard to keep calm and collected. I definitely wanted to say a lot more. 

Mila had a few stools and there were SOOO many worms in there. It was disgusting! I've never had a dog with worms before and was shocked!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Poor puppy. I thought you said in your original post the puppies were seeing the vet? Or you said something about vaccines being done at the vet.

Honestly, looking at the photos of the parents, I'm not surprised at all by her condition.
Internal parasites can tax a puppy's immune system, making other illnesses easier for them to catch, so watch her carefully.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

ElviraCross said:


> I know... it was hard to keep calm and collected. I definitely wanted to say a lot more.
> 
> Mila had a few stools and there were SOOO many worms in there. It was disgusting! I've never had a dog with worms before and was shocked!


I swear, I am not trying to be a smart aleck AT ALL here, but this kind of thing is why people were giving some of the warnings they were on that other thread. Those people came across as clueless in your explanations of them, and now you know just how clueless they really were -- to the point of neglect! I think I'd want part of my $180 back, but of course you won't get it.

Honestly, I think they deserve to hear about it because I think they will turn around and do this again. They learned they can sell the puppies -- very, very young -- put little (if any) health care costs into them, and people buy them anyway. Maybe you could send an email if you would be uncomfortable saying things. Just a suggestion, nothing more.

Best of luck to you and little Mila and getting rid of her creepy crawlies. Poor puppers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is a cutie, and I'm glad you've 'saved' her

I wouldn't use boric acid on your rugs with a toddler crawling around, just me, but I don't think I'd want my toddler ingesting it..

A good bath, and checking her again tomorrow, may be on the agenda..

I think you were nicer than I would have been. While I'm all for "to each his own", and supporting responsible breeding, I'm also of the mind that every puppy/ dog deserves a good home where it is well taken care of and loved.

At this point, yes I'd email the "breeder" and tell them this puppy was infested with worms and fleas, and if you hadn't taken it, she probably would have been dead in a couple weeks. That 'maybe' they should rethink breeding their dogs in the future.

Doubt it will do much good, they're gonna do what they're gonna do, but I'd want to get that off my chest

Good luck with her and keep us updated


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Poor puppy. I thought you said in your original post the puppies were seeing the vet? Or you said something about vaccines being done at the vet.
> 
> Honestly, looking at the photos of the parents, I'm not surprised at all by her condition.
> Internal parasites can tax a puppy's immune system, making other illnesses easier for them to catch, so watch her carefully.



she originally said Mila had seen a vet and was dewormed... but I obviously don't believe her anymore.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

I am going to see what she responds with, if anything... and go from there. If she claims to be clueless and that she "didn't know" I'm going to tell her how I feel and what she was doing to this little puppy is abuse and neglect.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

When fleas are that bad, humans are being bitten, too. 
That they didn't know seems a lame excuse. 
The cats would be crawling with fleas, too.

That explains the parent's poor hair coats, too


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> When fleas are that bad, humans are being bitten, too.
> That they didn't know seems a lame excuse.
> The cats would be crawling with fleas, too.
> 
> That explains the parent's poor hair coats, too


I agree. And the fact that they have small kids is scary as well. 

The cats that were on the property looked like they were not taken well care off. 

We just couldn't leave Mila there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are on fb, maybe 'like' this page and see if your breeders pics show up there. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Animal-Welfare-Alliance/342314819129629 They are pretty good watchdogs for the millers,CAAFO's and 'zoo's'


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> If you are on fb, maybe 'like' this page and see if your breeders pics show up there. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Animal-Welfare-Alliance/342314819129629 They are pretty good watchdogs for the millers,CAAFO's and 'zoo's'


ugh that's so sad. Haven't seen them on there tho. People are sick.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Those are all USDA *inspected* facilities....sad.


----------

